# Imprimante HP LaserJet et Snow Leopard



## Xenope (28 Décembre 2009)

Configuration :
MacBook unibody late 2008
Mac Os Snow Leopard
Imprimante HP LaserJet 2840 multifonction

Bonjour,

Je sais qu'il existe deja des sujets plus ou moins similaires, mais je n'ai pas trouvé un problème identique au miens.

Je possède une imprimante HP Laserjet 2840 multifonction.
Comme beaucoup, j'ai eu des problèmes à l'installation étant donné les versions pilotes inexistantes chez HP pour Snow Leopard.
J'ai finalement installé l'imprimante depuis le DVD de SN.

*Le problème :*
Mon imprimante est reconnue : voyant "Actif" allumé en vert.
Je lance un impression : elle se met en fil d'attente (active) mais aucune réaction sur l'imprimante.

J'ai testé beaucoup de méthodes mais n'ai jamais réussi à imprimer quoi que ce soit.

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre précieuse aide.

Amicalement

Léonard


----------



## houlala63 (28 Décembre 2009)

Hum ...
avez vous fait la mise a jour des pilotes HP


----------



## PA5CAL (28 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir

La question importante serait plutôt : ce modèle nécessite-t-il vraiment l'installation d'un pilote sous Snow Leopard ?

En effet, d'une part Snow Leopard arrive à reconnaître d'emblée de nombreux multifonctions de HP (imprimante et scanner) sans avoir recours à aucune installation supplémentaire, et d'autre part l'installation d'un pilote inadapté risque de rendre le système instable ou inopérant.

Autre question : les tâches d'impression sont-elles bien lancées (bouton du haut dans fenêtre des impressions en cours) ?


----------



## Xenope (28 Décembre 2009)

@houlala : je télécharge tout ca pour essayer

@PA5CAL : en effet l'imprimante est reconnu sans pilotes, mais le problème reste le même. Et oui, les taches d'impression sont bien lancées

Merci pour vos réponses,

Je vous tiendrai au courant de mes tests suites à vos recommandations en fin de semaine.


----------



## Xenope (3 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Je reviens donc à la charge après les quelques tests que vous m'avez conseillé.

L'installation des pilotes n'a rien changé... 
Lorsque je lance une impression j'ai toujours *"Attente de disponibilité de l'imprimante"* dans le gestionnaire d l'imprimante. Je n'ai pourtant aucune autre impression lancée, et l'imprimante fonctionne bien sur mon PC.

Auriez vous d'autres conseils ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Le docteur (3 Janvier 2010)

Tu es connecté en wifi ou en Ethernet pour accéder à ton imprimante ?
Si c'est en wifi, peut-être la connnexion à l'imprimante en faisant une première fois depuis l'Ethernet. Sur PC c'est obligatoire, et j'ai déjà eu des problèmes avec ma HP que j'ai résolu avec une nouvelle configuration de l'imprimante.

Pour moi Snow Léopard a eu l'énorme avantage de me permettre de me passer totalement des softs HP.

Attention : j'avais tenté une installation des softs HP et j'ai fait la bêtise de faire confiance à leur désinstalleur pour l'enlever sous SL : du coup ça m'a enlevé la gestion de mon imprimante par SL (vengeance ?). J'ai du réinstaller...


----------



## Xenope (3 Janvier 2010)

Salut doc' !

Alors je suis connecté en USB.

Ca change quelque chose ?


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (3 Janvier 2010)

Hello, effectivement je suis passé sous Snow Leopard depuis 1 semaine et mon HP C4580 est "enfin" reconnu alors que sous Leopard non.  Seul "petit" souci lorsque je scan j'ai dans la corbeille un dossier "recovered files" lors du redémarrage du mac ou lors de la relance de ma session...  Apparement ce dossier est créé lorsqu'une application ne "jette" pas ses fichiers temporaires...  Enfin rien de bien grave donc..


----------



## Xenope (3 Janvier 2010)

Je note cette info.

D'autres idées pour mon "attente de disponibilité de l'imprimante" ?


----------



## Le docteur (3 Janvier 2010)

Ah ! C'est encore autre chose.
Mais parfois ça vaut le coup de refaire la connexion à l'imprimante.
Branche la machine et tente d'ajouter une imprimante (là même en l'occurrence) pour voir si cette connexion ne marcherait pas mieux.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h59 ----------

Si ça ne passe pas... Ca m'embête de le dire mais il y a la version HP pour Snow Léopard.

Autre solution avant : si il est impossible d'ajouter la même imprimante, supprime d'abord l'imprimante.

Faire une sauvegarde Time Machine avant dans tous les cas, si possible (j'ai mentionné plus haut que le retour en arrière est problématique, si ce n'est sans doute en retéléchargeant les pilotes HP/Apple dont le lien t'es donné plus haut).


----------



## Xenope (4 Janvier 2010)

Bha justement, sur cette page ils ne font que nous dire que c'est inclus dans mac os SN, les liens ne renvoient pas vers un telechargement.

Vois tu une autre solution ?

Peut etre installer l'imprimante en ethernet ? Si oui comment ?


----------



## Le docteur (4 Janvier 2010)

Hum ! J'avais loupé ça, désolé. Ca ressemblait vraiment à leurs pages de téléchargement :rose:

Sinon tu as testé une réinstallation de l'imprimante ?

J'ai une imprimante Ethernet. Je l'ai branchée à ma borne wifi (une Freebox), j'ai démarré l'imprimante et j'ai vu apparaître l'imprimante dans les imprimantes wifi disponibles.


----------



## Xenope (5 Janvier 2010)

Oui j'ai bien teste la reinstallation de l'imprimante et la je commence vraiment a etre embeté...

Vous n'auriez pas des idées supplémentaires sur le symptome du "attente de disponibilité de l'imprimante" ?

Merci !


----------



## Le docteur (5 Janvier 2010)

Et en wifi en branchant l'imprimante sur ethernet, ça donne quoi ?
En plus c'est pratique.. Je fais même mes scans en wifi...


----------



## Xenope (6 Janvier 2010)

Salut doc'  !

Bha je crois qu'il ne me reste pas d'autres choix que de tenter ce que tu dis...

Par contre, comment installer une imprimante en wifi sur une freebox ?
A quel port brancher l'ethernet, comment configurer le mac...?

Merci


----------



## Le docteur (6 Janvier 2010)

- Tu la branche à un des ports ethernet disponibles.
- Tu allumes l'imprimante et du tentes une impression (cmd-p) : normalement sous Snow Leopard tu dois voir apparaître les imprimantes disponibles en réseau: elle devrait apparaître et tu n'aurais qu'à la sélectionner. Sinon tu recherches une imprimante, ça devrait la trouver.


----------

